# OEM License Activation for VM



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Guys,

We purchased a server which has OEM License for Windows Server 2012 R2 Standard. We installed VMWare ESXi on top of it, then installed a VM using ISO file downloaded from Microsoft Download Center with 180 Days evaluation license, Now we are not able to assign that OEM license on it. 
I have done it previously for Dell servers and it worked. But looks like Fujitsu is not ready to help here. This server is now a production server and I cannot install OS again. But Fujitsu is saying to install OS again using DVD provided with server. Is it like that now ?


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

This is an interesting dilemma. Many OEM install media will check the system BIOS to validate the hardware for installation. That's not possible with a VM environment. I'd try it to see if it works and if not call Fujitsu again to complain. I don't know if the OEM licensing excludes the ability to install the OS as a virtual machine.


----------



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

As mentuined, this is done previously by myself on dell servers and it worked like a charm. Even fujitsu is saying if you use same provided media, it should work... But we can't go back and do installation again since its a production server now... It should allow us to activate the license since version is same and iso was downloaded directly from microsoft download center


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

I personally have not seen an OEM license work on a Microsoft sourced ISO download.

Are you saying you want to install Server 2012 again on the Fujitsu server and wipe out the ESXi install and any VMs not migrated to another ESXi host?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I've used OEM License from Lenovo with a generic retail Microsoft Server 2012 R2 ISO, but my ISO's come from TechNet & MSDN. The Lenovo provided Server 2012 R2 disc fails to work on ESXi as it doesn't detect it as a Lenovo server. I'd double check the license key, it's easy to transpose a B or an 8 or make another mistake.

But also reading this implies that you need to convert the evaluation using the command at the bottom rather then simply entering a key: https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj574204(v=ws.11).aspx?f=255&MSPPError=-2147217396
And if the server is a DC then you need to move those roles to another server and remove them from this server before converting.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Rob, thanks for chiming in with your experience using OEM licenses.


----------

